# (Closed) Daisy Mae 90 bells trapped at airport



## icypurr (Apr 19, 2020)

Daisy Mae is trapped at the airport and selling for 90 bells.

Taking one visitor at a time.

Reply below if you'd like to come over.

I'll like your post when I'm about to send you the dodo code.


----------



## Chincaliburn (Apr 19, 2020)

hey I'd love to swing by!


----------



## angelcore (Apr 19, 2020)

hi would love to come over to buy, tysm!


----------



## samyfav (Apr 19, 2020)

May i visit?


----------



## lxjshrss (Apr 19, 2020)

Would like to visit as well if you're still hosting!


----------



## DariaKND (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for the oppurtunity! I would like to come over


----------



## misscarol (Apr 19, 2020)

If you are still taking visitors, I'd love to come by. Thank you!


----------



## Holysub (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey, I missed daisy mae in my time zone I'd love to come by if you're still taking visitors


----------

